# Remapping trouble?



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Just thought of the question which I should really ask!

I am thinking of remapping my Renault master 120 and am not too worried about fuel consumption etc. - just need more torque.

I know everyone has their own opinion and I have heard of some vans giving trouble but has anyone here had any regrets about getting their motorhome done or had any bother with it. 

There is obviously a big difference between the way white van man drives and motorhomes so this might give a more accurate picture.

Have found a company close to home who give a 30 day trial so if it dosen't work for me I can get it put back to original. Means I really only have to worry if it will do any damage to engine.

To summarise - anyone any trouble with engine after remapping motorhome?

Thanks,
Henry.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No. Just get it done by a reputable company - look for recommendations on here.

Check that you can get a free remap when your dealer overwrites your map with a firmware update -and you don't want to go to the other end of the country to get it done.

Dave


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

we had our old 2.5 Renault [2005] remapped took the engine from 120 to 150 bhp , fuel went from 28 to 32 and that was a 390kg Dethleffs esprit .

It was mapped for economy and torque NOT power, pulled like a train and went up hills at 60mph in 6th no probs even flew a few times at 85   .

ell worth the upgrade DONT GET IT CHIPPED its a waste of money.

On another point our 3.0ltr burstner is good but uses more fuel for the same size/weight van and remapping is difficult due to a "lets say funny" ecu and these 3.0ltr engines [ nissan ZD30] are known to go pop at 100km were as the renault 2.5`s go on for ever our next van will have the 2.5 thats for sure.

you dont so much as feeel the extra torque its sort of gentle and on the inclines you notice it aint slowing down and just power past the Fiats :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

No problems
I remapped using WOW two years ago on my Rapido 7065+ Fiat 2.3litre 130
I have towed a Smart car around Europe in that time for a total mileage of more than 2000 and I have had better consumption and less gear changing than I had before the remap and not towing
I have no connection whatsoever with WOW
Go for it
MGA COUPE


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I can't answer your original question about whether anyone has had any problems after remapping as we avoided any potential for this by having a Tunit device fitted instead. This allows you to make adjustments on a scale of 0-9 dependent on whether you're looking for performance or fuel saving (or a bit of both), according to whether you do a lot of e.g. around town or motorway etc. We found that it worked perfectly with our retrofit cruise control, which no longer drops out in fifth gear on long climbs, only very steep hills when you'd want to change down anyway.

There is the further benefit that you can move it to another vehicle if/when changing. It's a fairly simple DIY job if you're competent or if like me you're hot on theory but not on the mechanics, there are approved local fitting centres around the country.

http://www.tunit.co.uk

No connection, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Just a thought for people reading this blog....

Different vehicles react differently to remaps and chipping.

the old style fiats pre x250 are good for remap or chipping .

the Renaults 2.5 good for remap but not tune box 
Renault 3.0 possibly good for remap but not the tunit box
reason is the Renault ecu`s throw a wobbly most of the time with the boxes as against a total ecu remap.

Dont know about the transits but the new ones have the base fiat x250 engine with different head etc so should be the same , plenty reports on here.

becarefull as a new engine or ecu aint cheap so if in dowt dont do it.


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks to all who answered folks. To be honest I've never heard of any motorhome with engine troubles after remapping but I'd hate to be the first one. :roll:


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

tramp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> we had our old 2.5 Renault [2005] remapped took the engine from 120 to 150 bhp , fuel went from 28 to 32 and that was a 390kg Dethleffs esprit .
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly power is a result of torque x engine speed. So you can't have one without the other?
The only reason I mention this is because I am a little suspicous of what some of the suppliers / fitters claim about gains. I have been so tempted to try one of these 'improvements' but each of the suppliers I speak to seems to tell a different story.
I realise that there are a lot of happy customers - I would love to be one of them. 
I am typically a cautious person and I suspect, if there were ever a fault with my motor I would wonder if it was a result of the modification?
For me - I have just adapted my driving style and have lowered fuel consumption from 18mpg to just over 22mpg by driving a bit slower.


----------



## Weareoff (Aug 22, 2010)

I've not had a remap but did consider with earlier vehicle. I think you may need to advise your insurer if you do it as it would be a "modification". Whether it changes premium, I don't know, but others may have better information.


----------

